# Monsters Unleashed!



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi, the web site for the "Monsters Unleashed!" web comic has gone live! Page one of the first issue is now available for viewing at http://monstersunleashed.unpleasantstreet.com

Think of it as Van Helsing meets the monster squad. A team of monster hunters, led by Van Helsing, travel the world of the 1800s in search of evil in all its forms.

A new page will be added each Friday, continuing the story each week.


----------



## Zombie-F (Jul 23, 2004)

Page two of issue #1 is now online.

Check it out.


----------

